
Stanford Online Courses delayed - samuel
http://twitter.com/#!/nlp_class/status/160536492932988928
======
sravfeyn
Hey guys check out My weekend project
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3496299> (Okay I am spamming! I don't
have HN friends who would upvote it otherwise inspite of it being a descent
website : ()

